# White distressed furnitures in a Mid Century?



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

You can do just about anything you want in your own house. Witness what the former owners did! Did you decide on the house? Post some pics!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think if you like the home or can at least live with its basic design, and you are getting a great price? Go for it.

I would find an interior designer you can get along with and have some fun. I think you will enjoy the experience and working with a designer need not be anymore expensive than doing it alone. Designers often draw most of their income from what they buy for you. They will have access to things you will never have. You will get exactly what you want. You may actually find you save money working with a designer and essentially buying at wholesale or trade prices rather than your best deal off retail. 

That said, I worked mainly on antique homes older than mid-century. I sort of cringed when clients ventured too far from what the home was and went with approaches that were obviously out of character with the house. Again, a designer can help you alot in this regard. 

Ask around. Some furniture stores or department stores that sell furnishing have designers on staff. I have always worked with those who are independent myself. The American Society of Interior Designers is one resource you might tap for their members in your area.


----------

